# eczema



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Shagged this bird with eczema last night...........

Crackin tits.


----------



## bigdodge (Apr 22, 2012)

You lucky it's not contagious :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## fiftyish (Oct 6, 2010)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## cooly (Dec 12, 2013)

yes,You lucky it's not contagious, don't you. and good luck for it.  :lol: :lol:


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

hmmm....sorry not sure i get it....


----------



## TT_CL (Aug 25, 2013)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Davegt (May 22, 2014)

Just got a bit of sick in my throat


----------



## chrisxtc1 (Jun 12, 2014)

:lol:


----------



## aznxliddonikki (Jun 28, 2014)

:roll:


----------

